# Hello People !



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone

Decided it's time to get on the proper coffee and quit the Gold blend

Have been toying with this idea for a while now and as time is marching on I had better get on and do it

Will be having a good read on the forum before asking for advice

All the best for now

Allen


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!

What you thinking in terms of machine, kit and grinder?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi , I am open minded at the moment price would need to be £500 - £600 for both items , don't mind second user if in full working order and good condition


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That price would get you a pimped Gaggia classic and decent grinder (both 2nd hand), or nearly the below link, but would still need a decent grinder!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22037-%A3650-delivered-New-Cherub-Naked-pf-2-days-old!

Keep your eye on the for sale section!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I did see that in the for sale section , It looks rather big


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't be scared... It won't hurt you!


----------

